# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  happy birthday balto

## misty woman

Wishing balto a very happy 40th birthday x

----------


## balto

thankyou very much, i had a fantastic day and got spoit rotten with loads of lovely presents yours included, thanks again

----------

